# webcam sur imac g5 1ère generation



## segaddict77 (5 Janvier 2013)

Salut a tous, voilà je vais bientôt recevoir un Imac g5 première génération avec un hdd de 80go, 512 mo de ram, airport extreme, mais pas de isight! sera-t-il possible d'intégré une webcam desus? en faisant un trou dans la coque ou en achetant une coque d'imac g5 deuxième génération s'ils peuvent être monter sur un imac 1G et en y mettant derrière une webcam usb ou une isight mais y a t'il un port dédier sur la carte mère ? sinon je pensais souder la webcam sur un des ports usb de la carte mère mais je connait pas du tout l'imac g5 je ne sait pas la place qu'il y a derrière l'écran et une webcam usb même petite, risque de ne pas passer :/


donc voilà c'était une idée si quelqu'un connait un ptit peut l'intérieur de la béte dites moi si l'idée est réalisable ou si je peut toujours rever!


merci a+


----------



## segaddict77 (7 Janvier 2013)

je me repond je viens de le recevoir est c'est juste impossible comment supp la discution???
merci a+


----------

